# Bama STUD!!!!!!



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

What y'all think?










Not on my place but I wish he was!!!!!!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW that is a STUD pluss some


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Does not look natural to me?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Does not look natural to me?


It's natural and dead. Just waiting for the okay from the guy that sent it to me.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

skullworks said:


> It's natural and dead. Just waiting for the okay from the guy that sent it to me.


okay


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy hell ! Yeah I would say STUD for sure.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Photo-shopped! :whistling: :laughing:

Nice buck!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

skullworks said:


> It's natural and dead. Just waiting for the okay from the guy that sent it to me.


So.....There might be some pics of that guy on the ground?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Crappy but here is is.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Stud for sure right there !!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope there are better pics, thats the biggest whitetail I have ever seen! nice one!!!!!


----------



## BKERV (May 12, 2010)

More info please. Score, location, story, etc. Nice un for sure.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

BKERV said:


> More info please. Score, location, story, etc. Nice un for sure.



I don't know the story...won't give the location other than south of Montgomery. Score looks to be 170+ gross or so I was told. The pics were forwarded to me from a friend that is not the hunter.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd guess high 150's or low 160's. Absolute monster, especially for bama.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

With the current details this is interesting. There are several high fence breeders south of Montgomery. 

Come on with the guts. 



.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

awesome deer. great advertisement for the fence company.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL! No high fence. Dang at all the pessimists! Sorry...east of Montgomery not South.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sho enuf bull right there.....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Man i hope to see some better pics of that giant!!! What a amazing buck for Bama


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Garbo said:


> With the current details this is interesting. There are several high fence breeders south of Montgomery.
> 
> Come on with the guts.
> 
> ...


I think if you spend all that money for a fence and alot more on breeding deer you would probably have a little better corn feeder than the one in the trail cam pic .
Come on, does every big buck killed in Alabama have to come out of a fence ? Give the guy a break . Dang.......


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

byrddog said:


> I think if you spend all that money for a fence and alot more on breeding deer you would probably have a little better corn feeder than the one in the trail cam pic .
> Come on, does every big buck killed in Alabama have to come out of a fence ? Give the guy a break . Dang.......


 
I am not accusing anything, just asked for more details or the Guts of the story. I also stated that it is interesting, and that would be due to the lack of details and the size of the Bucks Rack. 

The Alabama Record Typical is 186 3/8. If the buck in the picture was taken fair chase it might give it a run, but the only details given are that it was killed south or east of Montgomery and there are places that would not qualify for fair chase south and east of Montgomery. 

I hope this better explains my statement. It still remains interesting that the only details to this point is; that it was somewhere south or east of montgomery, and it may very well be the State Record Typical Buck or even more likely the Record Buck for the County it was taken in if taken by Fair Chase. A little odd that it could be that big of a deal, and there be so little detail or Story about it. 


Looking forward to reading the rest of the story on this fine buck. 



.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FREAK-NASTY!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## andrew w (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice deer. 140 plus is getting to be more common I know three that have came of private NO fence property that I hunt in the last five years. No trail cam and NO corn.


----------



## andrew w (Dec 29, 2011)

bulluck county?


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great buck skullworks. Hopefully you'll be able to give us a story before too long.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> No trial cam and NO corn.


If you're hunting in AL, you better hope it's NO corn. That there is baitin'.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Garbo said:


> I am not accusing anything, just asked for more details or the Guts of the story. I also stated that it is interesting, and that would be due to the lack of details and the size of the Bucks Rack.
> 
> The Alabama Record Typical is 186 3/8. If the buck in the picture was taken fair chase it might give it a run, but the only details given are that it was killed south or east of Montgomery and there are places that would not qualify for fair chase south and east of Montgomery.
> 
> ...


+1 You have to love very few details and a blurry photo not to mention a feeder in the first pic and claiming to be from Alabama where it's illegal. Too many stories like this go around the internet every year to believe this one. Nice buck none the less but not believing it came out of Bama unless there was a High Fence involved.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

69Viking said:


> +1 You have to love very few details and a blurry photo not to mention a feeder in the first pic and claiming to be from Alabama where it's illegal. Too many stories like this go around the internet every year to believe this one. Nice buck none the less but not believing it came out of Bama unless there was a High Fence involved.


First, all I saw was a feeder. I didn't see any corn. I know lots of people that strap feeders to trees for use in the off season and never remove for hunting season. It is not illegal to have a feeder on property, it is only illegal to HUNT over/around corn (corn fields don't count).

Just a few years ago i was in a discussion about growth potential of deer in FL with just mineral licks and food plots, and everyone was in total agreement the gentleman that stated you could achieve outstanding results with just these things and selective harvest (QDM), so how is it not possible to do the same in AL at this place?

+1 Byrddog


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice deer, would be nice to have a better pic.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Crab Man said:


> I'd guess high 150's or low 160's. Absolute monster, especially for bama.


 Bigger than 150's at least 160'' if not closer to 170''


----------



## andrew w (Dec 29, 2011)

MrFish said:


> If you're hunting in AL, you better hope it's NO corn. That there is baitin'.


Really, I have never hunted over corn or anyone else that hunts our land but every one thinks when you shoot a big one you had to be cheating.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

can nobody post a pic on here and get frekin rediculed for it? Com on fellas seriously its a nice deer get over it yes it came from Bama and not Blackwater so deal with it, if you dont like it-TOUGH


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

andrew w said:


> Really, I have never hunted over corn or anyone else that hunts our land but every one thinks when you shoot a big one you had to be cheating.


 Most of the big buck you will never see anywhere near corn. Except maybe at night.


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Bama stud*

If ya'll don't think there is bucks like that one and even bigger in Alabama, ya'll are a bunch of "IDIOTS"


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure there are a few state records around, finding them is the hard part. Every now and then a really big one is killed and then no one believes it.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL! In the feeder picture I believe the deer is in velvet. Like I said...I don't know the guy that killed it. It was sent to me by someone that does and he asked that I not tell where the deer was killed. I assure you that there are no high fences in the area it was killed and I was told it will gross over 170". There are many deer killed like this every year in Alabama...people just don't talk about them generally because either they aren't looking for glory from other hunters or they are worried about someone trying to lease the property they hunt. Come on over to aldeer.com and you will generally see several bucks over 150" posted by people on there that have killed them. It is all genetics, food sources and trigger control. You won't have these if you are knocking down 80" 8 points at 2.5 years old. We shoot for age on our lease. We pass on many nice deer every year. Here are some from our lease.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

All theses deer were killed in central Alabama.


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Bama Stud*

That is why I hope they never legalize corn, because all your going to kill over corn is small bucks!


----------



## andrew w (Dec 29, 2011)

skullworks said:


> LOL! In the feeder picture I believe the deer is in velvet. Like I said...I don't know the guy that killed it. It was sent to me by someone that does and he asked that I not tell where the deer was killed. I assure you that there are no high fences in the area it was killed and I was told it will gross over 170". There are many deer killed like this every year in Alabama...people just don't talk about them generally because either they aren't looking for glory from other hunters or they are worried about someone trying to lease the property they hunt. Come on over to aldeer.com and you will generally see several bucks over 150" posted by people on there that have killed them. It is all genetics, food sources and trigger control. You won't have these if you are knocking down 80" 8 points at 2.5 years old. We shoot for age on our lease. We pass on many nice deer every year. Here are some from our lease.


 
Well said when our neighbors saw the 158 in deer killed off our place about 8 years ago their land went up for lease to out of state people who were happy to pay 5 grand a year for 400 acre so now we try to keep it quite if we see or shoot something.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

We also shoot up. You shoot a 130" 8 point...the next buck you kill better be better than that one or one of the bucks we have decided to take out based on several years of trailcam pics. I don't hunt public land so I can't speak of what the people who hunt it feel they have to do. I enjoy venison but it isn't the only meat I eat so I also can't speak for people that kill a ton of deer a year. This is how we do it based on our knowledge of the areas we hunt...works for us.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres a better pic of the buck in question. I got it from my buddy who hunts the club next to this one. Would love to join it but $ is a little rich for my blood along with the drive. They have the bucks thats forsure. I have personally held a 155" 10pt that came from my buddy's club and it is every bit of what this deer is excluding the tine length by just a little. Mass, width and beams are comparable in every measure. It is definitely a Central AL buck.


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a stud of a buck.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Heres a better pic of the buck in question. I got it from my buddy who hunts the club next to this one. Would love to join it but $ is a little rich for my blood along with the drive. They have the bucks thats forsure. I have personally held a 155" 10pt that came from my buddy's club and it is every bit of what this deer is excluding the tine length by just a little. Mass, width and beams are comparable in every measure. It is definitely a Central AL buck.


Thanks!!!!! Much better than my pic!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Way bigger Than 150 there bud


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome buck. I hunt in Barbour county. We've killed multiple 140's-150's with our biggest being a 167. (Not registered in any books and NO HIGHFENCE) With the right management program bama has the potential to produce many bucks of this caliber. Ppl that scream " highfence" need to get spend some time running trail cams in bama


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)




----------

